# Trying out horses tips!



## mariella123 (18 November 2011)

Hello,

I am new to this, hopefully I am posting this in the right place! 
I am trying out some horses to buy this weekend and next week, and I haven't looked for a new horse since three years ago. I am scared that because I only ride my own current horse all the time, and not others, that I will get a big shock when riding another horse! I will be nervous as it is, even though I am telling myself that it will be ok!

So i am just wondering if any of you have any tips for trying out new/riding different horses?

thanks in advance x


----------



## superted1989 (18 November 2011)

Always see the horse ridden/handled etc by somebody else first!
A) it will give you a chance to see how differently it moves from your current horse, therefore preparing you for a different feel
B) it will give you an all round view of everything in action.  Eg, you may not notice dishing or an awkwardly held tail whilst you are riding
C) the horse might be a nutter!

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## be positive (18 November 2011)

First of all make sure the horses you are going to see are nice on the ground, in and out of the stable,that is the starting point if they are not what you feel you would like to go any further with you have no need to get on.
If the first impression is good see them ridden by the owner in all paces, I like to see them on a long rein also, if you are planning on jumping see them over some fences. While they are being ridden for you take notice of how the rider is giving aids, are they working hard to get the horse going or is it going sweetly and looking as you would like it to.
If you are still keen get on, take your time to make sure stirrups are the correct length, people often feel under pressure and rush, then walk round as long as you like to just get the feel of the horse, if you feel happy pop into trot, again no pressure take your time and do not move on to the next stage until you feel happy.
If at any time you do not feel  right, either stop and leave that horse or if you feel it is the right one but you need more time, do as much as you can and go back for a second try another day.
It is difficult trying new horses, you want it to go well, but a genuine seller will understand and be more than happy for you to take as long as you want, within reason of course.
good luck and hope you find the right one.


----------



## mariella123 (19 November 2011)

Thank you both of you, both helpful tips. I will see how I get on! 
any other tips welcome


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (19 November 2011)

Agree with the good advice given.
I think ideally you want to see it caught from the field,handled, groomed and tacked up so you can watch how it behaves. Let them ride the horse first.
It will be a shock to the system for you.
I had the same mare for 19yrs and in latter years only really rode her, have ridden on a few others but just a rare occurrence. Now when I do get a new horse it will be very hard not to compare so I understand your trepidation.
Just try and keep calm, deep breaths, let them ride first as said.
When I hack alone I often have a chewing gum with me as it is supposed to keep you more relaxed, perhaps another little thought, I just found it nice to have if I felt my mouth drying with nerves!! 
Good luck


----------



## Tilda (19 November 2011)

Some really good advice above. One piece of advice I was given was to have a plan of what you are going to do with horse a bit like you would do in a schooling session but obviously shorter so you can get a chance to try the horse in all paces. 

So for example maybe a lap of the school and a 20 metre circle on both reins in walk, the same or maybe add in some serpentines and a little extension/ collection in trot (give you a chance to see how well they come back). Then canter on a circle to start so you can get a feel for how responsive they are, pick up correct leg etc then go large. And then maybe pop a couple of jumps. I guess ultimately it depends what you want the horse for but this is what I used to do.

And if you want a horse that hacks don't forget to try this out aswell on own and in company if possible, see it in traffic/ open fields etc... Although this would probably be a second visit. 

Finally don't be forced into a decision by the classic 'I've got 3 more people coming to see him today'! If it's meant to be it will be.

Good luck, how exciting!


----------



## indie999 (19 November 2011)

You need to see everything done EVERYTHING that you will want to do with it. If it does more thats good.

Then make sure you can do it all(even if you go back the next day). You need to catch pick its feet ie make sure its good for this.....as  you are going to expect your farrier to do it too etc

Ride it. If in doubt or gut instinct tells you NO or the seller is pushy walk away. Ride alone ride with company etc. 

Take someone experienced. Due to time scales I took experienced person when I found something I was interested in. And still walked away.

Really good luck its hard to find a good one. I havent yet but its a lot of money you could spend if its not right one. 

I never have vetted but it should be a choice you need to decide to make so keep some in budget. 
Dont believe always what you are being told. Some good sellers and hell of a lot of bad ones too.

But good luck hope you find one. You will know when its right.Check passport too etc


----------



## overtherainbow (19 November 2011)

some great advice given- the one thing i would add is always check you can stop before you go up the paces! (eg. if in walk do a transition to halt before starting to do trot work) better to be prepared!


----------



## **Vanner** (19 November 2011)

Also be honest with yourself and the owner; if you know it's not the one for you walk away sooner rather than later and don't waste people's time.

My OH found this very frustrating when I did this, especially when we'd travelled for a couple of hours to have me turn round within ten minutes and say 'it's not the one!'  but the owners thanked me


----------



## starryeyed (19 November 2011)

Before I went to look at loan horses I had a couple of lessons at the riding school with 2 different horses just so that I was a bit more used to riding something that wasn't mine - I'd been riding him for 6 years and it was a shock to the system to ride something else (I requested the more forward going ones and told my instructor what I was upto!)
I found that really helped, so if you could squeeze one in maybe that would settle your nerves a bit? And rescue remedy before you go if you think that could help?

I think everyone's given you some really good advice so I won't add to it - just make sure the owner rides the horse first so that you know how responsive it is and can see how they're riding it.
Good luck, have fun!


----------



## YorksG (19 November 2011)

Absolutely echo the thought of see it ridden before you get on, and if you don't like the look of what you see, don't get on yoursellf. Many years ago we looked at a mare for sister and my then OH to share, I was to be test pilot, made the decision in first 30 seconds that no way was I getting on the thing  We had travelled about an hour and a half to view, but didn't fancy wasting any more time by spending the rest of the day in A&E


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (19 November 2011)

Second all advice given; particularly good to go to a good riding school and explain your situation and ask them if every time you have a lesson you can ride something different (OR swap horses during the lesson if possible). Don't just stay in the school, ride out on a hack so you'll get used to going across country at faster paces on a strange horse as well. 

NEVER EVER get on it if you haven't seen it ridden first. If you turn up and suddenly there's no one available to ride it, walk away. 

Personally I'd always like to see it caught up from the field and arrive muddy and needing to be sorted out, then smooth and glossy and in the stable all tacked up when I arrive!!! 

The other thing I like to see is the owner pick up its feet (all four!) just to see how it handles; again, don't do this yourself!!! (especially the hind feet!).

Another tip is to take along your own stirrup leathers. I went to try a horse recently and TBH the saddle and particularly the stirrup leathers were downright dangerous. You'd need to remember to remove them from the saddle and take them home again with you though .......... but if I go trying any more horses out then I shall put a spare set of leathers in the car and take along just in case.

ALWAYS take a knowledgeable, cool-headed friend or better still your instructor/trainer, who will be able to stand back and take a long cool look where you might get carried away.

Obvious point: make sure you take along your hat (easy to forget in the excitement) and this is one occasion where you need to make sure you're wearing your body protector .....

What you need to do is (as someone else has said) sit down and have a good think about exactly what you need the horse to do; so if its to hunt IMO it wouldn't be unreasonable to ask if you could have a day's hunting on it (or even half a day), perhaps coming to some arrangement re. cap/fees etc. If you want it to hack solo - then make sure you've tried it hacking solo; etc etc. If you want to show it, then say you'll buy it subject to seeing it actually at a show - it might appear perfectly quiet and OK yet at a show it will fizz up and boil over, and you need to know exactly how it will be so its worth waiting for a show so you can see, unless you know the horse or someone else knows it. 

Look for a good eye and an honest/genuine look to the horse; the rest is superfluous IMO.


----------



## Shantara (19 November 2011)

I know it's been said a million times, but I really agree with them riding first 

My friend didn't and she believed them when they said it was perfect to get on and ride. It wasn't. She got one foot in the stirrup, it spun, threw her on the floor and kicked her back, breaking it. She was extremely lucky, as she only spend a couple of weeks in the hospital and she can still walk and do everything she used to, but it could easily have been much worse! Turns out the horse had a bad back, which they hadn't told her about!!

Good luck  I hope you come home with something fab


----------



## vickyb (19 November 2011)

One of the first things I would do is have the horse trotted up in hand on a hard surface to make sure it isn't lame. ( I have been to see horses that are!). Let the sellers get the horse ready and see how it behaves for grooming and tacking up. Let the sellers ride it, and show that it can do whatever the advert said. If at any time you feel it is not right for you, say so, and walk away. If they are reluctant to demonstrate anything that the horse is described as being bombproof for/capable of, be very suspicious. I am a firm believer in getting that 'feeling' when a horse is right for you. Finally, never buy a horse because you feel sorry for it - it costs as much to keep a bad'un as a good'un!


----------



## Feathered (19 November 2011)

Also make a list of all the questions you want to ask too... You may find they fly out of your head when you're actually there.


----------



## Mince Pie (19 November 2011)

When I look at horses I:
*go into the box and move them around to see how they are with people in the stable.
*get the owner to take them out of the box and stand them square to assess conformation
*get the owner to walk the horse away from me and back towards me, then the same in trot to see how they move
*put the horse back into the box to be tacked up, paying good attention to the tack/bit
*watch owner ride, paying particular attention to how she uses her aids - does s/he have a light contact, have to use her legs a lot?
*jump on and walk for a few minutes, does the horse stretch, flex, and bend properly? How is it's lateral work? Does it ride more from the seat or from hands legs? Does it have a steady approach to/from a jump? Can it change legs over a fence (take off in right lead canter and land on the left)? Do you have to ride it into a fence or just keep your legs on and let it take you?
*ask the owner if I can take it on a short hack, even if just round the stable yard (I get a friend to sit in my pick up and rev it a little as it is big and noisy so an OK indicator of how it is in traffic), walk it past flappy plastic, hay bales and random things.
*If I like the horse I will make an offer there and then, if not I walk away. I never go home and think as I always trust my gut instincts and they have never steered me wrong yet!

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (19 November 2011)

Agree with all the above, what I also do when riding esp if I  hack it out, is to ride it like a numpty - within reason. Go out the yard, down the road on a loosish rein (if you feel safe) it's a good test to see if likely to whip round and nap.  Also I need a horse that doesn't _have_to be ridden properly.....that will cope with my OH riding. Not that he can't ride...but he rides like a bloke!

Also, if you have to think whether you want it walk away. You should know that you want it.

Good luck.


----------



## Cedars (19 November 2011)

I always go home to think about it-get the person with you to video EVERYTHING as then you can recheck for lameness etc later. 

Never rush-what's meant to be with be. 

Hat and body protector. 

See passport..

Ask when last seen dentist, back lady etc. 

Ask what tack comes with the horse, if any. 

Ask outright reason for selling-often easy to tell if they're lying!! 

Hmm-good luck! Hated viewing-perseverance is definitely the biggest thing! Xxx


----------



## ClassicG&T (19 November 2011)

Im in the same situation, ive had pony strides for 2 solid years but after new year ill be looking for a bigger horse and the difference will  be huge! I have ridden a couple of friends horses and there is a lot of variation. 
this doesnt really help you in anyway but good look with the horse testing! remember always get it vetted and take your time!


----------



## mirage (19 November 2011)

I'd agree with what everyone else has said,plus I always google the sellers phone number too,the results can be interesting,especially if the horse has been on the market a long time/different prices and different descriptions on different websites,dealers rather than private sellers,it is amazing what you can find out.

I've found it useful to take someone else with me,even a not very horsey person,as there can be occasions when the seller tries to distract you from something the horse is doing by asking you questions.Another pair of eyes often picks up things that you'd miss.

I must sound rather cynical,but have spent the best part of this year trying to find two safe child's ponies and it is amazing what people will try and sell you. I'm still looking for pony no.2 with no luck at all.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (19 November 2011)

"Broke but happy" I dunno where you are in the country but you sound like you've gotta really good eye for a horse.

You're the sort of person I'd want coming along with me! I've got a friend who's got a good eye, and you sound just like her!!!


----------



## 1Lucie (19 November 2011)

Some brilliant advice here!!! Remember to do the things u want to do with it. I wanted a safe/confidence giving allrounder when i brought my boy so i popped small course of jumps, flatwork, hacked and had canter in open field next horses field.


----------



## Mince Pie (19 November 2011)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			"Broke but happy" I dunno where you are in the country but you sound like you've gotta really good eye for a horse.

You're the sort of person I'd want coming along with me! I've got a friend who's got a good eye, and you sound just like her!!! 

Click to expand...

N'aw shucks  Haven't gone wrong yet though so must be doing something right!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (19 November 2011)

Mmmm.... you've got "the eye" - that's what it is!


----------



## Pocket_Rocket (19 November 2011)

Sorry I haven't read through all the posts so I might be repeating what other people have said but it really is difficult when looking for a horse. I bought my first horse 2 years ago thinking it would be fairly straight forward but I was very very wrong! Unfortunately a lot of people out there just aren't honest be it private sellers or dealers. After seeing a couple I quickly learnt that basically you have to play detective!

My advice would be to:
1. Take the ad/details with you when you go and view the horse. Check that the details that have been provided are correct e.g. ask them to confirm the horses age, what he/she has done in the past, vices, etc. Sometimes you have to kind of read between the lines and think is this person honest or are they hiding something. (Awful to say but from my experience you have to be a bit cautious to ensure your getting a genuine horse). 
2. Look the horse over see if he/she is what your looking for proceed by checking the feet, any lumps or bumps, teeth - to check the age and its also a good idea to look inside the ears as they can get warts in them but they aren't a problem. Also look at the horses conformation how well is he/she put together does he/she have a good or weak back, etc. 
3. If you still like the horse ask to see it ridden never ever get on a horse with out someone else getting on it first. When I went to see a horse the owner asked if I was going to jump on I was like no way you get on it first. He got on and the horse reared and reared the owner had to jump off and then asked if I was still interested!! You have to put your safety first. If you like the way it moves, etc then you should get on and see whether you still like it. If you want an allrounder then make sure you try it in the school, jumping and on a hack. Don't take the owners word for it they might say the horse is good in traffic/open fields but you really should see it in traffic/open fields to be 100% sure. If the owner has nothing to hide then they will be happy for you to do this. 
4. If you still like him/her I would get a knowledgable friend to come and give you a second opinion and also to give you an opportunity to try the horse again before deciding whether he/she is the right horse for you. 

Also it maybe a good idea to see the horse being caught, boxed, etc obviously you can't check everything but try to check as much as you can. I was a nightmare with my horse I tried him 4 times before agreeing to buy him! lol I'm glad I did though as he is my first horse and I had to be sure I could cope with him. You never really know 100% what you are buying until you've bought it but you can reduce the risk by going through as much as you can. 

Good luck and i'm sorry i've written an essay!! 

P.S. also a good idea to get a 5 stage vetting or at least 2 stage and get them to check bloods as so many horses are doped to sell these days. I hope i've not scared you off, buying is exciting you should enjoy it its a shame you just have to be a little bit careful going from my own experience.


----------



## TJP (20 November 2011)

broke_but_happy said:



			When I look at horses I:
*go into the box and move them around to see how they are with people in the stable.
*get the owner to take them out of the box and stand them square to assess conformation
*get the owner to walk the horse away from me and back towards me, then the same in trot to see how they move
*put the horse back into the box to be tacked up, paying good attention to the tack/bit
*watch owner ride, paying particular attention to how she uses her aids - does s/he have a light contact, have to use her legs a lot?
*jump on and walk for a few minutes, does the horse stretch, flex, and bend properly? How is it's lateral work? Does it ride more from the seat or from hands legs? Does it have a steady approach to/from a jump? Can it change legs over a fence (take off in right lead canter and land on the left)? Do you have to ride it into a fence or just keep your legs on and let it take you?
*ask the owner if I can take it on a short hack, even if just round the stable yard (I get a friend to sit in my pick up and rev it a little as it is big and noisy so an OK indicator of how it is in traffic), walk it past flappy plastic, hay bales and random things.
*If I like the horse I will make an offer there and then, if not I walk away. I never go home and think as I always trust my gut instincts and they have never steered me wrong yet!

Hope this helps.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much as above although the last one I tried I tootled off down the road after having a pop around the xc without asking permission  much to the horror of the new groom and the amusement of the owner (who I know).  If you are not confident re lameness etc ask a knowledgable person to come with you.  Listen for coughs, wheezing etc.  Above all else make sure the horse will do the job you want it to do, don't let your heart overrule common sense.  Good luck, nothing better than horse shopping


----------

